# nediso software



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

i was searching for a plow game on my iphone and found this. nediso.com they have an app for keeping track of your log and it update that right into your account. looks cool. 
Is anyone here using this product?


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Well i just signed up for a free trial. So i'll let you know.


----------



## SnowPusher513 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi guys, any luck with using Nediso's snow app?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Is that the billing software that's internet based ? There is one company that has a routing/billing software internet based. What they neglect to tell you is the guy that had organized the creation of it also owns a snow business & is trying to go national. He wouldn't access your info ??? or would he I don't know ??? All I know is I'm not going to give someone acess to all my compaies billing/client records.


----------

